# Show me your MAC Eyeshadow Palettes!



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

I thought i'd be nice for us mac addicts to show/share our MAC Eyeshadow Palettes!

that, and because I LOVE getting new ideas and seeing how others organize their quads/palettes~!!










I need to take updated pictures as i've gotten a lot more eyeshadows.. but this was from last week lol 




My MAC Pre-Made LE Palettes:





I have depotted ALL eyeshadow Pots and Pre-Made Quads and have put them in my 15 pan palettes:

All of them together (minus three eyeshadows as i had no more room lol)









My Brown/Bronze Palette





Highlight/Neutral Palette





Pinks & Pinky Browns lol (need to organize)





Greens (had too many browns lol)





Greys/Silvers/Blacks (Supposed to be my Smokey palette)





Yellows/Golds (the others just didn't have anywhere to put)





Dark Purples





Lighter/Brighter Purples (the dark brown & dark purple - had no where else lol)





Teal/Aqua/Blues (the other two colors had no where else to put)

And a quick shot of how they look like together:




I have just only one blush palette - just a reference on how i will be labeling the palettes once i've got them all color organized.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 15, 2010)

Girl I am more than happy to oblige. Let me preface, though, by saying my palettes are basic. I don't have fancy labels. I took some printing paper, some scotch tape and went to work. I don't have magnets either. Crazy glue is my best friend. And yes I realize it may be a bitch to get the pans out when (if) I ever hit the pan. Knowing me, I'll just buy a whole new palette. 

Anyway...


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

wow love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and girl! i was thinking about doing the same thing with paper! but i'm not done re-arranging my palettes i'm always changing it loL!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 15, 2010)

neutrals w/ some pressed pigments






browns w/ pressed pigments





LEs





MY FAVORITE PALETTE OF THEM ALL!  





pressed pigments






i also have some random eyeshadows in quads that don't really fit into any of my palettes.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is the latest pic of my pro palettes.  They're constantly in flux, and this is already out of date, but here it is anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.makeupalley.com/5/9/8/5/1575093.JPG


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

lovely palettes ladies! keep them comin'!!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 16, 2010)

i just updated my photos!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry I just C&P this from my Traincase post

*Palettes*: (I put pirate stickers on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Neutrals:
The more vigilant may notice Phloof! & Nylon are the wrong way round. oops! 






Brights:






Pressed Pigments:






I just depotted my potted e/s & put them in, but here they are in their potted form

*Potted eyeshadows, misc. eye stuff:*






Hot Hot Hot, Perky & Evening Aura went in my brights. Hypnotizing had to go in with my Pressed Pigments along with Beauty Marked. I need to get a new empty palette & arrange by Neutrals, Blues & Greens, Pinks & Purples etc. I might just evict my pressed pigments (and swap them) as I never use them


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

wow! you guys have some lovely palettes!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2010)

I just have one e/s palette - and maybe 100 single e/s. Still can't depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My palette:

_First row_: Atlantic Blue, Winkle, Electric Eel, Vibrant Grape
_Second row_: Canary Yellow, Bright Sunshine, Goldenrod, Free To Be
_Third Row_: Sunny Spot, Lucky Green, Lime, Orange, Red Brick


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Sorry I just C&P this from my Traincase post

*Palettes*: (I put pirate stickers on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
_

 
LOL I put stickers on mine too!  Tiny little stars where the palette opens, in the same colour as the colour scheme inside. Makes is easier to find stuff in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just have one e/s palette - and maybe 100 single e/s. Still can't depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmmm lovely.  Are they there just to look pretty?  They look unused.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_ 
mmmm lovely. Are they there just to look pretty? They look unused._

 
These are old pics - I took them the first day when I got the palette.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooh Canary Yellow looks pretty. I wouldn't know what to pair it with


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 19, 2010)

i m loving everyone's palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 colors are all lovely!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

I normally don't take pics of my stash just bc I feel weird about taking and showing pics of my MU. But in this case, it serves a purpose - Organization!
I organize mine with like colors. Its just easier for me. I am done with 5 of my 15 pan palettes. I need to get another one bc I am in dire need of neutrals since I have a lot of color.
But here they are!






ALL have original MAC labels under them with magnets.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I normally don't take pics of my stash just bc I feel weird about taking and showing pics of my MA. But in this case, it serves a purpose - Organization!
I organize mine with like colors. Its just easier for me. I am done with 5 of my 15 pan palettes. I need to get another one bc I am in dire need of neutrals since I have a lot of color.
But here there are!






ALL have original MAC labels under them with magnets._

 
ooh i love your palettes! what are the shadows in them?! love 'em!!

where do you get your magnets? i've been to michaels in my area but they don't sell them (or they ran out the 3 times i've went lol).. and what size?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_ooh i love your palettes! what are the shadows in them?! love 'em!!

where do you get your magnets? i've been to michaels in my area but they don't sell them (or they ran out the 3 times i've went lol).. and what size?_

 
Ah so many colors. lol I will post the color names another day.

As for the magnets, I did get them at Michaels for cheap. They come in strips and I just cut them in lil squares, peel off the back adhesive and stick them on the back of the pan and label after depotting them.

Like this:


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh Canary Yellow looks pretty. I wouldn't know what to pair it with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love to pair Canary Yellow with greens or pink and orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great for summer.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is a great FOTD with Canary Yellow:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...e-look-163073/


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2010)

What a great thread idea!  I will have to take pictures of my palettes very soon.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I normally don't take pics of my stash just bc I feel weird about taking and showing pics of my MU. But in this case, it serves a purpose - Organization!
I organize mine with like colors. Its just easier for me. I am done with 5 of my 15 pan palettes. I need to get another one bc I am in dire need of neutrals since I have a lot of color.
But here they are!







ALL have original MAC labels under them with magnets._

 





  I'd love to know what they all are.  Yum!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 22, 2010)

I just downgraded my mac eyeshadow collection by nearly 150 eyeshadows. This is what is left.






closer shots
highlights





browns/yellows





bright pinks






light pinks





dark purples/blues





light/bright purples





greys/blacks


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow Obscuria, I looove the way you have them organised!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 22, 2010)

yes very lovely indeed!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

I love everyone's palettes. I only have 8 measley e/s depotted in my 15 palette, so I won't embarras myself by showing it.


----------



## vintageroses (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I normally don't take pics of my stash just bc I feel weird about taking and showing pics of my MU. But in this case, it serves a purpose - Organization!
I organize mine with like colors. Its just easier for me. I am done with 5 of my 15 pan palettes. I need to get another one bc I am in dire need of neutrals since I have a lot of color.
But here they are!






ALL have original MAC labels under them with magnets._

 
Goshhh you have a to-die-for collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yums!


----------



## erinmosh (May 12, 2010)

These pictures are from back in january, so it has grown some, but:


----------



## RandomnessWithK (May 21, 2010)

giving this thread a BUMP! 

and also because i've updated the first post with my updated mac eyeshadows.


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2010)

man i could drool over these pictures all day!


----------



## Kirsty (May 21, 2010)

Ooo I just re-organised mine. I've got a few more so now "Neutrals" & "Brights" wont suffice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will take pics tomorrow


----------



## keeks87 (May 22, 2010)

you guys have the best palettes! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## solamente (May 22, 2010)

This is currently all I've got eyeshadow wise in my collection. One complete 15 pro palette and the young punk shadow from Style Black. 

think my colours are newly minted, deep truth, atlantic blue, shadowy lady, violet trance, vibrant grape, cranberry, coppering, woodwinked, passionate, red brick, bright sunshine, carbon, print, silver ring.


----------



## Alakazam (May 26, 2010)

these are the only mac palettes i own, i havent depotted the single ones yet cause of my hectic work sched


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alakazam* 

 
_these are the only mac palettes i own, i havent depotted the single ones yet cause of my hectic work sched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































_

 
i've been wanting to label my shadows - what font size/spacing etc are you doing to put that paper on your palettes?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 4, 2010)

as you can tell,
i don't wear much colors x)


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## equus18 (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGTO* 

 
_













_

 
What palette are you using?  And can the insert come out?


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 10, 2010)

This thread gives me a nice, warm feeling inside.

Everyone has such nice palettes.


----------



## TeresaEllis (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_What palette are you using?  And can the insert come out?_

 
coastal scents i dont think the foam insert comes out but i have washed it with water and baby shampoo and it dries perfectly.


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

holy smokes!!!  that's a lot of eyeshadows...thanks for sharing your photos as they look all so beautiful.  are most of you makeup artists or is that your own personal stash?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baton* 

 
_holy smokes!!!  that's a lot of eyeshadows...thanks for sharing your photos as they look all so beautiful.  are most of you makeup artists or is that your own personal stash?_

 
i was an aspiring make-up artist in 2004.. but then had my two babies back to back.. and had not touched any make-up until a couple months ago..

so for now this is from my own personal stash


----------



## Alakazam (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i've been wanting to label my shadows - what font size/spacing etc are you doing to put that paper on your palettes?_

 
i found the label tutorial on youtube and all you need is ms word.


----------



## geeko (Jun 14, 2010)

here's mine

*Mac eyeshadows*
































































*
I am too lazy to depot the rest of my pot e/s...and as for pigments...I buy them in full bottles...so i don't press them into pans also. I prefer the old packagin for the pigments though. The new ones look really unstable*


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is the latest incarnation of my palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Labels are here:
http://img.makeupalley.com/5/9/8/5/1674849.JPG


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 20, 2010)

geeko - OMG!  can I come over and play?  I wish you had labels (I realize that would be a LOT of work!)


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 14, 2010)

Geeko: OMG!!!

I WANT, no, I MUST have ur collection!!!!

Geez, can I be ur sister????

Wow,

Are the shadows in the boxes backups???


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

That is a lot of eyeshadows. That's real dedication


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

is all i can say


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am not posting my shadow collection because it just doesnt compare


----------



## aphrodite1225 (Nov 18, 2010)

droooling!!!! Thank you guys for sharing your collections........Please post more


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 20, 2010)

everyone's palettes are so nice and organized.. not like mine :/ I was impatient and superglued my pans to the costal scent palettes, can't rearrange them now


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 20, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Hot Hot Hot, Perky & Evening Aura went in my brights. Hypnotizing had to go in with my Pressed Pigments along with Beauty Marked. I need to get a new empty palette & arrange by Neutrals, Blues & Greens, Pinks & Purples etc. I might just evict my pressed pigments (and swap them) as I never use them


 
  	I love the stickers on your palettes!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

gemmel06 said:


> I am not posting my shadow collection because it just doesnt compare


 
	agreed..lol


----------



## EleanorMcC (Nov 22, 2010)

Teresa,
  	Where did you get your palettes?  Or did you make them?  They hold more e/s's than usual.  I have decided that I prefer having the "frame" in my palettes, since having black surrounding each e/s makes it easier to see what it is.  I have noticed that when they are all together in my z-palette, it is more difficult to distinguish colors that are similar.  It would be nice to have palettes like yours.


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

These are just gorgeous - Great job!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Dec 19, 2010)

i can look at these all day hehe!  

  	i need to update the first post.. because i've done a lot of collecting and reorganizing with my new makeup room! yay! lol


----------



## chanelchic (Dec 28, 2010)

Loving this thread!!

 	 		Here are mine - 3 eyeshadow palettes, and one blush. Have some more I need to depot, but I'm waiting till I've got a full set so I can do it all in one go.













​


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

oh my goodness I am so jealous!!!!!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my. This just inspires me to arrange mine.


----------



## keetuh (Dec 29, 2010)

=o Same here but I need more eyeshadows first.


----------



## Hilde (Dec 29, 2010)

I need to arrange mine. Maybe I have to take all out and put them in again to find the best way to do it.


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 1, 2011)

My MAC Shadow/Pressed pigment Collection (Growing <3)​ ​ 











​


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 15, 2011)

@macaddictXO, love your palettes! Mind sharing your yellow from the first palette (Last pot, first row?) and also, the names of your pink shadows...MAC doesn't make nearly enough pinks and i was just wondering what your pinks are!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice! You have some gorgeous colours there!  Very curious. What is the last palette, 1st row, middle one called? It looks like a soft blue frost or shimmer.  I am hoping it is still available!!


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 17, 2011)

baghdad81 said:


> @macaddictXO, love your palettes! Mind sharing your yellow from the first palette (Last pot, first row?) and also, the names of your pink shadows...MAC doesn't make nearly enough pinks and i was just wondering what your pinks are!


 
	Thank you!!  The yellow one is called "Spring Up".. & I do agree that MAC doesnt make very many pinks at all
  	I'll list off the pink ones for ya 
  	First picture, first row, middle shadow - "Slip pink"
  	First picture, second row,  fourth shadow - "Da Bling"
  	Second Picture, first row, second eyeshadow - "Budding Beauty"
  	Second Picture, Third row, first eyeshadow - "Swish"
  	Second Picture, Third row, second eyeshadow - "Romantique"
  	Third Picture, First row, first eyeshadow - "Expensive Pink"
  	Third Picture, First row, second eyeshadow - "Pink Venus"
  	Third Picture, Third row, fourth eyeshadow - "Pink Freeze"
  	Fourth Picture, First row, middle shadow - "Sushi Flower"
  	Fifth Picture, First row, first shadow - "Pinked Mauve Pigment"
  	Fifth Picture, First row, second shadow - "Apricot Pink Pigment"
  	Fifth Picture, Third row, second shadow - "Pink Pearl Pigment"
  	Sixth Picture, second row, second shadow - "Zeal"

  	Those are all the pinks, some look pink in the pictures but are actually purplish... If you want to know about any other color let me know


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Very nice! You have some gorgeous colours there!  Very curious. What is the last palette, 1st row, middle one called? It looks like a soft blue frost or shimmer.  I am hoping it is still available!!


 
	Not too sure if you were asking about mine, but in case you were, it is called "Iris Print"


----------



## aphrodite1225 (Jan 17, 2011)

@macaddictXO, love yor collection......do you mind telling me the colors though? Thank you!!!


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Aelya (Jan 17, 2011)

Make me so many idea for my next MAC's shopping. Kinda jealous but yours collections are really beautiful !


----------



## makeupholism (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's my MAC eyeshadows stash (does not include mineralize shadows, or special editions like VV stuff). I think I'm gonna need a separate palette for purples, right now I have purples and blues together... maybe an extra one for neutrals, too? I wish MAC made the palettes see through...


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 25, 2011)

I have that exact same LE palette up in your first picture 

  	Anyway, I only have one palette so I won't share, but I'm super jealous of your huge collection! *-*


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, just read this now, I will post the names of all the shadows in the palettes once I get home where I have FB access as im blocked from work.




aphrodite1225 said:


> @macaddictXO, love yor collection......do you mind telling me the colors though? Thank you!!!


----------



## LC (Jan 26, 2011)

*Shadows*
*




*
*



*
	Mineral Eye Shadows: Illusionary, Creamy, Whim, Silver Fog. Metal X: Cyber, Fusion Gold
	Cobalt, Ochre Style, Corduroy, Gold Mine, Freshwater x2, Beautiful Iris x2, Violet Trance x4
	Random Quad: Wondergrass, Shimmermoss, Stars n Rockets, Stately Black
	Fafi Eyes 2 Quad

*Palettes...*



*Black and Grey*





*1st Row:* Carbon, Black Tied, Soot, Show Stopper, Crystal
*2nd Row*: Typography, Cloud Burst, Knight Divine, Smut, Electra
*3rd Row*: Nehru, Pandamonium, Silver Ring, Club, Idol Eyes



*Dark Brown*





*1st Row:* Espresso, Concrete, Satin Taupe, Sensualize, A Little Folie
*2nd Row*: Corduroy, Hard To Please, Prepped For Glamour, Dark Edge, Folie
*3rd Row*: Ground Brown, Brown Down, Handwritten, Take Wing, Take Wing


*Medium Brown*





*1st Row:* Omega, Behold, Symmetry, Cosmic, Charcoal Brown
*2nd Row*: Wedge, Copperplate, Honesty, Texture, Woodwinked
*3rd Row*: Innuendo, Restless, Honey Lust, Snappy, unknown


*Darker Beiges*





*1st Row:* Bold as Gold, Retrospeck, Bamboo, Ochre Style, Seedling
*2nd Row*: Rose Blanc, Femme Fi, Tete a Tint, Girl Meets Boy, Mineralize
*3rd Row*: Hush, Nano Gold, Hey, Soba, Modelette




*Light Beiges and Whites*





*1st Row:* Crystal Avalanch, Forgery, Vanilla, Nylon, Almond Icing
*2nd Row*: Gesso, Vellum, Blanc Type, Ricepaper, Vex
*3rd Row*: White Frost, Cloud Bound, Vapour, Brule, Pleasure Purr




*Yellow and Yellow-Greens*





*1st Row:* empty, Goin' Bananas, Canary Yellow, Sour Lemon, Overgrown
*2nd Row*: empty, Chrome Yellow, Bright Sunshine, Sweet & Punchy, Eyepopping
*3rd Row*: empty, Goldenrod, Goldmine, Summer Neutral, Lucky Green




*Greens*





*1st Row:* You're Fresh, Pagan, Bio Green, Green Gamin', Kelly
*2nd Row*: Pale Straw, Lime, Wondergrass, Greensmoke, Newly Minted
*3rd Row*: Lustre Leaf, Swimming, Humid, Velmetmoss, Bottle Green




*Teals*





*1st Row:* Wonderfull, Turquatic, Sky Blue, Haunting, Prose and Fancy
*2nd Row*: Aqua, Gulf Stream, Parrot, Big T, Sugar Blue
*3rd Row*: Aquadisiac, Storm Watch, Storm Watch, Plumage, Steamy




*Blues*





*1st Row:* Contrast, Fade, Chill Blue, Alum, Moon's Reflection
*2nd Row*: Freshwater, Atlantic Blue, Cobalt, Midnight Blue, Felt Blue
*3rd Row*: Electric Eel, Prankster, Blue Storm, Naval, Prussian




*Violet Blues*





*1st Row:* Digit, Li'Lily, Beautiful Iris, Satellite Dreams, Memorabilia
*2nd Row*: Little Minx, Fertile, Parfait Amour, Violet Trance, Stylin'
*3rd Row*: Thunder, Shadowy Lady, Cassette, Graphology, Indian Ink




*Plums*





*1st Row:* Shale, Hepcat, Sketch, empty, Bravado
*2nd Row*: Demi Sweet, Fig 1, Chrimsonette, Trax, Cranberry
*3rd Row*: Plum, Deep Damson, Agate, Beauty Marked, Falling Star




*Pinky Purples*





*1st Row:* Very Violet, Up At Dawn, Perky, Sushi Flower, Angel Cake
*2nd Row*: Creme De Violet, Melton Mauve, Playful, Passionate, Free To Be
*3rd Row*: Stars N Rockets, Floral Fantasy, Romping, Poste Haste, Expensive Pink




*Light Pink*





*1st Row:* Taupeless, Whistle, Gateaux, Mink Pink, Banshee
*2nd Row*: Tickles, Baby Petals, Scene 1, Gleam, Pink Venus
*3rd Row*: Mancatcher, Pen n Pink, Neutral Pink, Rose, Da Bling




*Coral*





*1st Row:* Motif, Straw Harvest, Love Bud, Sand & Sun, D'bohemia
*2nd Row*: Fab n Flashy, Samoa Silk, Sun Poison, Hot Hot Hot, Paradisco
*3rd Row*: Orange, Red Brick, Shockwave, Coral, Coppering﻿


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 26, 2011)

Love your palettes LC! So organized and love that you include shade names! All of these palettes are inspirational!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 26, 2011)

LC~Your palettes are absolutely perfect!  So organized and what a range of colours!  I can't pick a favourite because I love them all!


----------



## LC (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks lovies...These pics are from last year, I need to take updated pics cause I've added a new filled palette! hehe


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it all =). I will post my palettes sometime this weekend. Need to reorganize, depot, and press some things first =)


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## dinah402 (Apr 29, 2011)

My collection for now:


----------



## TheClara (Sep 14, 2011)

My 3 MAC palettes:



  	The Neutral Palette:
  	Gesso, Nylon, All that Glitters, Soba, Apres Ski, Forgery, Phloof!, Honour, Patina, Nehru, Awash, Jest, Warming Trend, Satin Taupe, Electra.



  	The Red-Yellow-Purple Palette:
  	Crest The Wave, Sweet Lust, Digit, Sketch, Coppering, Gorgeous Gold, Pink Venus, Idol Eyes, Beauty Marked, Cranberry, Off The Page, Paradisco, Contrast, Top Knot, Trax.



  	The Blue-Green Palette:
  	Sea Cadet, Freshwater, Tilt, Aquadisiac, Green Smoke, Flashtrack, Bang On Blue, Steamy, Humid, Club, Deep Truth, Moons Refelection, Surreal, Bitter, Henna.


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 13, 2011)

I've only got oooooone! My MAC collecting goes so slowly, I always get the urge to try different brands and not just stick with one. Haha!

  	Shroom, Coquette, Swell Baby, Bitter, Stars n Rockets
  	Nylon, Mystery, Patina, Bronze, Purple Haze
  	Omega, Handwritten, Outré, Antiqued, Parfait Amour


----------



## Edelmc (Oct 13, 2011)

macaddict_xo - wold you be able to tell me what the name of one of your shadows is - its a deep teal - fourth palette down, fourth row across and second shadow down. Also how do you put your pigments into pans? is there a tutorial you could point me in the direction of? Thanks


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

I love this thread!!!! You guys palettes are so beautiful!


----------



## Kara Thrace (Dec 11, 2011)

I only have one mac palette and isn't even complete!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	Brule, copperplate, naked lunch
  	Satin taupe, electra, patina
  	Handwritten, typographic, star violet, club


  	I'm planning to get a blush palette too... Your palettes are soooo beautiful!!


----------



## LC (Mar 14, 2012)

I've added a lot since first posting my palettes....


----------



## deidre (Mar 21, 2012)

That coral palette is stunning!



LC said:


> *3rd Row*: Orange, Red Brick, Shockwave, Coral, Coppering﻿


----------



## purelyfabulous (Apr 5, 2012)

LC said:


> I've added a lot since first posting my palettes....


   Yas ma'am!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought i'd give this a bump!  I can't believe I started this thread so long ago! I need to update my eyeshadow stash too!  

  	looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, there are some really pretty palettes in this thread!  I seriously need to work on organizing mine!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

Mind boggling! I want to see more palettes!


----------



## jetjet (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's mine:

  	Neutrals





  	White-Silver-Grey-Black





  	Colours






 	Details on my Blog - http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/mac-eyeshadow-haul-and-my-palettes/


----------



## AngieM (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG! :jawdrop: i'm so envious of the eyeshadows collections you ladies have!!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Sep 30, 2012)

I love this thread!


----------



## 3vins (Nov 6, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Dec 20, 2012)

I seriously hope to have palettes like these when my makeup collection grows!!


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## ghopkins91 (May 7, 2014)

WOW! You guys have some seriously beautiful palettes! I only have 1, but I'll share it anyway  I have my sights set on starting a colourful palette soon - this is a great thread for inspiration!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 7, 2014)

my palettes 
  roughly sorted into warm and cool


----------



## shellygrrl (May 9, 2014)

The eyeshadow side of my MAC double-sided palette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (Since photographing this, I've added Copperplate to the 'family'. )


----------



## shopandconquer (Sep 9, 2014)

[ATTACHMENT=974]image.jpg (480k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][ATTACHMENT=976]image.jpg (553k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT] [ATTACHMENT=975]image.jpg (203k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]  The pictorial evolution of my palette in the last two weeks...  So glad one side is full and so my shopping OCD can finally settle down.


----------



## geeko (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## tonkacat (Jul 18, 2015)

I am totally impressed with all these collections !


----------

